# Jerk Salmon, Lobster, Shrimp



## ChefDB (Oct 3, 2012)

Homemade jerk glazed salmon


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 3, 2012)

Yum.  Any One of  these is  a treat.  Thanks for joining DC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 3, 2012)

Recipe?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks lovely Chef


----------

